

Source Code Pro Font on Github. - Brajeshwar
https://github.com/adobe/Source-Code-Pro

======
fredoliveira
The actual binary font files have been removed for some reason. Available on
an earlier commit:

[https://github.com/adobe/Source-Code-
Pro/tree/14f25136552ea5...](https://github.com/adobe/Source-Code-
Pro/tree/14f25136552ea5a048d8b811bdc68f5f1cadb403/Roman)

